# pH meter



## gaudet (May 5, 2010)

Looking into investing into an inexpensive pH meter that can read hundreds. Anyone have a decent one and what is involved with storage. I don't want to buy just the pH meter and not have everything I need to store and maintain it. What else is needed?

Thanks


----------



## wine_wizard (May 5, 2010)

This is one I got



http://www.hannainst.com/USA/prods2.cfm?id=002003&amp;ProdCode=HI%2098128


HI 98128 (pHep 5) is supplied with protective cap, electrode removal tool, batteries and instructions.



In addition, you will want to get a storage solution and 2 calibration solutions. ( I got ph 4.01 and 7.01 and interestingly they have made in Hungary on the foil packets they come in. ( the pHep 5 has temperature auto-correction, it measures and displays both the ph and temp (C or F) and the internal computer corrects the ph reading for the test sample measurement..



I like it so far... ( useful in a titration setup for TA testing as well as knowing the ph )


----------



## ArdenS (May 5, 2010)

Good idea to use the pH meter to get the end point when checking the TA of red wines.


----------



## u01dtj6 (May 6, 2010)

Does anyone know of any good reading material, on how one should be used, and in what sort of rough pH scale your wine should be? I'm just really wanting to read into it - as I'm thinking too of investing in one to improve and to understand the processes in making my wines.


----------



## smurfe (May 6, 2010)

Hell, I probably could of thrown one of those your way to when you was here to brew as I have 2-3 meters. I have a couple of these that work great. The only gripe I have about them is the probe takes care or you are replacing it which isn't a real big deal. It is a very good meter though.

http://www.hannainst.com/USA/prods2.cfm?id=002003&amp;ProdCode=HI 98103


BTW lindeyd, I made your link "clickable" for you


----------



## gaudet (May 6, 2010)

Heh heh heh, didn't know you had opened up a brew shop Smurfe.......

Honestly if you had given me one more thing, I'd have had to buy you a 50# sack of MO. I probably still should................


----------



## Wade E (May 6, 2010)

I really really got get me one also there Gaudet. I finally did get a refractometer though with the currants growing berries out here. Is there 1 anyone out there wouldnt recommend say if i saw one on Ebay, are there pcs of crap out there?


----------



## gaudet (May 6, 2010)

Smurfe and LindseyD both recommend the Hanna brands.....


----------



## Wade E (May 6, 2010)

Thats what I figured. I dont have the money right now and most likely will get it through George unless some kind of wicked cheap deal comes up on Ebay.


----------



## Goodfella (May 9, 2010)

I am also trying to decide which one to get....


----------



## gaudet (May 9, 2010)

Ebay has the one smurfe recommends for about $35 that includes shipping. I've got a $20 credit on pay pal, I think I'll buy it.....

Hey smurfe, anything else I need to get to maintain it? Is there a special storage for the electrode that I need to get, what about controls to calibrate the ph meter?


----------



## Wade E (May 10, 2010)

Im broke for a little while as I just entered 16 bottles in my Ct. Competition.


----------



## ibglowin (May 10, 2010)

You need Buffer solutions to calibrate the pH meter. Sometimes they will come included in little packets and you just add an amount deionized water. Otherwise they are typically sold premixed in small bottles. Most inexpensive units use a single point calibration (~7). Expensive ones will use a 3 point calibration.



gaudet said:


> Is there a special storage for the electrode that I need to get, what about controls to calibrate the ph meter?


----------



## Dean (May 10, 2010)

I've got the Hanna PHeP 5 and really like it. It takes abuse with wine, beer and cheese making and hasn't missed a beat yet. Just keep your electrode in good condition. The storage solution for the electrodes sure does make a salty mess though.


----------

